# Fliege befestigen



## nibbler001 (9. Januar 2009)

Hab mal die frage: Wie löst ihr eig die Fliege wieder vom  Vorfach?

Wenn ich die Fliege an das vorfach angeknotet habe und sie wechseln will bzw. aufhöre zu Fischen kann ich ja nich immer das Vorfach kappen und für jede Fliege ein Vorfach kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.

Öffnet ihr den Knoten immer wieder oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Darum braucht man ab und zu ein neues Tippet


----------



## hedewe (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Hi

Mit einen Schlaufen Knoten


----------



## wingi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Moin,

also ich kappe das Vorfach immer, das macht ja nur ein paar Zentimeter und man kann ja auch wieder anknoten. Es gibt ja auch diese "Schnellwechel-Ösen", mit den habe ich im Teich mal  Forellen mit Nymphen gefischt, hat auch geklappt, ist aber glaube ich nicht optimal. 

Du wirst heute sicher noch Antworten von Flifis Bekommen die sehr viel mehr Erfahrungen haben.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## HOX (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Abschneiden.
Neue Fliege dran!
Und wenn es Zeit dafür wird, eine neue Spitze (Tippet) an dein Vorfach knoten!


----------



## Locke4865 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*



HOX schrieb:


> Abschneiden.
> Neue Fliege dran!
> Und wenn es Zeit dafür wird, eine neue Spitze (Tippet) an dein Vorfach knoten!


 
genau so ich nehm meist den halben Blutknoten(Chinch)
die Einhänger sind für Trockenfliegen meist zu schwer 
und daher nur für Nymphen und Nassfliegen wirklich geeignet

Jens


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Ich benutze einen Pitzenbauer-Ring und daran kommt das Tippet. Je nach Bedingungen zwischen 0,14 und 0,22. Für die Fliege nehme ich meist 'nen Orvis-Knoten. Die Einhänger finde ich zu fummelig, und sie sind so winzig, dass ich von meiner Test-Charge die Hälfte verloren habe...


----------



## Locke4865 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Was heist winzig ich konnte mache Fliege(gr.16-) nichtmal dranfummeln so stark ist der Draht
Jens


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Dann hattest Du eindeutig andere als ich!


----------



## Malte (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Hallo Nibbler, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit einem gezogenen Monovorfach angelst.
Und wie die Jungs vor mir schon geschrieben haben, anstatt der Fliege knotest du erstmal einen Vorfachring dran und an den ein Stück Vorfachspitze (tippet).
Hier kannst du dann die Fliege anknoten ohne das sich dein gesamtes Vorfach verkürzt.
Wenn das Tippet zu kurz ist, tauscht du es aus.
Anstatt original Pitzenbauer tuns auch die Ringe aus der Karpfenecke.


----------



## nibbler001 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Ok das kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen.

Gezogenes Vorfach= Verjüngtes Vorfach ohne Knoten (diese fertigen ausm LAden wo das Vorfach bis zu 2,50E kostet?)

Hab unverjüngte Vorfächer (ausser bei extrem leichten 
Fliegen, bei den benutze ich alt diese VA Ringe).


----------



## jpj (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Hallo,

ich mache es wie Wasserpatscher, ich benutze einen Pitzenbauer-Ring. Daran wird Vorfach bis auf das Tippet normal geknüpft, dann ein Pitzenbauer-Ring angeknotet. An diesen kommt das Tippet. Ist es durch wiederholtes Abknipsen der Fliege zu kurz geworden, wird das Tippet am Pitzenbauer-Ring abgeknipst und ein neues angeknotet.

Das erlaubt es außerdem, für Vorfach und Tippet unterschiedliche Materialien zu verwenden, z.B. leichteres, elastischeres und preiswerteres Nylon für das Vorfach und schwereres PVDF (Fluocarbon) für das Tippet.

Gruß,

jpj


----------



## jirgel (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Nur mal eine Frage wieso Pitzenbauerring ?

Mir perönlich kommt der nicht auf mein Vorfach, weil er für meinen geschmak zu viel die schwimmeigenschafte der fliege ruiniert. 

das Tippet doch einfach mal mit einen doppelten Grinner verlängern so mach ich das halt aber gut ich knüpfe auch meine Vorfächer selbst.

Und wenn das ganze Vorfach mir nicht mehr gefällt hock ich mich auf einen stein und knüpf am wasser ein neues die spulen habe ich ja immer mit

Die einzige Verbindung ist ein Streamerclip oder Easyclip der wie gesagt beim Streamer fischen drauf kommt.


----------



## pipifax (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Hallo,

nur mal so eine Frage 
, warum denn nicht Pitzenbauer- Ring,
wie sonst ein Tippet aus Fluorocarbon anknüpfen ?
Außerdem gibt es den Ring in verschiedenen Größen, so das ein winziger Ring in keinster Weise die Schwimmeigenschaften meiner Trockenfliegen beeinträchtigt.

Aber wie alles im Leben, eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben eines jeden Einzelnen und meiner Meinung nach genauso überflüssig ,wie die Diskussion über Loop -Verbinder oder Knoten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## jirgel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

versuch mal eine trockenfliege der größe 20 (ameise zb) im Bach noch an der Oberfläche zu halten wenn ein Pitzenbauer oder Carprigringerl dran ist. 

selbst mit Neversink schwimmt die dann nicht mehr. 


aber gut geschmäcker sind verschieden und wer fängt hat auch recht ^^


----------



## Friedemann (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Hallo,
das P-Ringchen ist doch mindesten einen halben
Meter von der Fliege weg weil das Tippet dazwischen
ist.
Übrigens waren die Ur-Pitzenbauer Ringe aus den Gliedern
einer silbernen Halskette ( Panzerkette ) und die halten
bei der normalen Fischerei auf Forellen, Äschen usw
jede Vorfachspitze.
Mir ist seit 20 Jahren noch keines von diesen Ringchen
gebrochen. Vorfachverluste gab es nur bei falschen
Knoten und Beschädigungen.
Gruß aus Hessen
Friedemann


----------



## pipifax (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Tach auch,

der Kollege meint  Carp - Rig - Ringe, sind ähnlich wie beim Fliegenfischen, kleine Ringe aus Metall, die man bei der Herstellung von Karpfenvorfächern benutzt.
Beim Fliegenfischen heißt es halt Pitzenbauer - Ring

Gruß Frank


----------



## jirgel (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*



pipifax schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> der Kollege meint Carp - Rig - Ringe, sind ähnlich wie beim Fliegenfischen, kleine Ringe aus Metall, die man bei der Herstellung von Karpfenvorfächern benutzt.
> Beim Fliegenfischen heißt es halt Pitzenbauer - Ring
> ...


 

Bingo der Kollege hat recht #h


----------



## pipifax (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliege befestigen*

Tach auch

@ jirgel,  habe mir mal eine kleine Trockene CDC auf 20er Häkchen gebunden (gefummelt) und das mal ausprobiert mit dem Ringerl,
ich muß zugeben, du hast recht, da ist wirklich ein Unterschied, ob ich mit Knoten oder mit Ring fische, also, nix für ungut, bin ja lernfähig:m.
Steige jetzt um auf Ringe 1,5 mm, mal schauen wie die sich auswirken.

Gruß Frank


----------

